# Milan fuori dall’EL decisione condivisa con Uefa



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.

Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.

Riproponiamo il comunicato

Come deciso dal TAS poco fa, il Milan è stato escluso dall’Europa League

"Il Milan è escluso dalla partecipazione alle competizioni UEFA per club nella stagione sportiva 2019/2020 come conseguenza della violazione degli obblighi di pareggio di FFP durante
i periodi di monitoraggio 2015/2016/2017 e 2016/2017/2018


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Sono felicissimo!
Ci liberiamo della stupida EL inutile e al contempo chiudiamo finalmente i conti di tutto lo schifo tra il 2015 e il 2018.
Notizia fondamentale e che ci darà una spinta fondamentale per ripartire a livello economico.

Curioso di leggere i dettagli, sono certo che saranno molto interessanti (se confermato break even posticipato c'è da stappare per il mercato estivo... la notizia di Hernandez a 20 milioni potrebbe essere preludio di qualcosa di bello)

Avanti così! Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

...


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato
> 
> ...



Leggere certi commenti euforici e di esultanza per questa squalifica è davvero triste.

Quale altra squadra con un blasone simile a quello del Milan è mai stata esclusa dalle coppe europee? A memoria, nessuna.
A meno che non vogliamo paragonarci a società del calibro di Malaga, Galatasaray, Rubin Kazan o Dnipro...

Il Milan è una squadra conosciuta in tutto il mondo e questa squalifica rimarrà per sempre una macchia nera nella storia di questo club che definiva la Champions League il suo “habitat”


----------



## varvez (28 Giugno 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Leggere certi commenti euforici e di esultanza per questa squalifica è davvero triste.
> 
> Quale altra squadra con un blasone simile a quello del Milan è mai stata esclusa dalle coppe europee? A memoria, nessuna.
> A meno che non vogliamo paragonarci a società del calibro di Malaga, Galatasaray, Rubin Kazan o Dnipro...
> ...



Sottoscrivo


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono felicissimo!
> Ci liberiamo della stupida EL inutile e al contempo chiudiamo finalmente i conti di tutto lo schifo tra il 2015 e il 2018.
> Notizia fondamentale e che ci darà una spinta fondamentale per ripartire a livello economico.
> 
> ...



sarei felice anch'io se da qualche parte fosse scritto che hanno posticipato il break even, ma per ora non è confermato...


----------



## uolfetto (28 Giugno 2019)

ovviamente fare sta figura ed essere fuori dalla coppe non è mai una cosa bella. diciamo che abbiamo toccato il punto più basso e adesso tocca risalire. da capire se il break even è stato spostato di un anno in avanti oppure no e quindi conterà anche il bilancio che si chiude adesso al 30/06. nel secondo caso comprensibile l'accellerata per donnaruma al psg.


----------



## mabadi (28 Giugno 2019)

Io ho inviato la mia disdetta a Sky.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> sarei felice anch'io se da qualche parte fosse scritto che hanno posticipato il break even, ma per ora non è confermato...



Beh se la decisione è concordata sicuramente qualcosa ci viene in tasca, altrimenti non avremmo ritirato il ricorso


----------



## Baba (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Io non vi capisco. È come festeggiare la bocciatura a scuola del proprio figlio perché Eehh così almeno rifà le cose con calma e sarà più preparato. Con questa mentalità non si va da nessuna parte. Può anche essere che in futuro ci porti dei benefici ma l’esclusione dall’europa league deve essere motivo di grande VERGOGNA.


----------



## Paolino (28 Giugno 2019)

Si però non si poteva già l'anno scorso lasciarla perdere sta EL. Abbiamo fatto una figura di ***** ai gironi ed ora accettiamo di essere fuori. Degrado assoluto


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Si parla di accordo, quindi pare logico ci sia un riscontro positivo per il Milan, in cambio della mancata partecipazione all'EL.


----------



## Anguus (28 Giugno 2019)

Leggo di gente che esulta quando questa è una macchia che rimarrà per sempre, dopo aver toccato il fondo continuiamo a scavare. Il nostro appeal per attirare calciatori di livello aumenterà di sicuro..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Vorrei far notare cone la squalifica sia conseguentevalla violazione dei bilanci:

2014/2015 Berlusconi
2015/2016 Berlusconi
2016/2017 11 mesi Berlusconi 1 mese Li
2017/2018 Li

Di fatto é piena responsabilitá delle gestioni passate e anche un modo per isolare le differenti gestioni.
La questione é il bilancio 18/19 gestito da Elliot, ma su fondamentali ormai impostati da Li.


Si ribadisce il concetto che fare i bilanci giusti é condizione necessaria per partecipare alle coppe. Non sufficiente, ma necessaria.

Quindi basta per favore: “compriamo i giocatori, cosí entriamo nelle coppe e aumentiamo i guadagni”. Dopo questa sentnza una cosa del genere non deve piú sentirsi.

Se anche prendi giocatori forti arrivi secondo, le coppe non le fai se non hai bilancio a posto. Punto.


----------



## varvez (28 Giugno 2019)

Nella nostra storia, del break even spostato non se ne ricorderà nessuno, dell'esclusione dalle coppe tutti. E, dopo Marsiglia, è già la seconda volta che succede.


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Stiamo raschiando il fondo..
Che tristezza...


----------



## Anguus (28 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Io non vi capisco. È come festeggiare la bocciatura a scuola del proprio figlio perché Eehh così almeno rifà le cose con calma e sarà più preparato. Con questa mentalità non si va da nessuna parte. Può anche essere che in futuro ci porti dei benefici ma l’esclusione dall’europa league deve essere motivo di grande VERGOGNA.



Benefici sportivi faccio fatica davvero a trovarli, avremo una rosa più scarsa dello scorso anno che non lotterà minimamente per il 4 posto. Sarà Europa league nuovamente se tutto va bene


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Leggo di gente che esulta quando questa è una macchia che rimarrà per sempre, dopo aver toccato il fondo continuiamo a scavare. Il nostro appeal per attirare calciatori di livello aumenterà di sicuro..



Brutta pagina. Il problema è che fosse inevitabile. Quantomeno averla quest'anno, sperando in un accordo positivo, ti permette di vedere meglio il futuro. C'è poco da fare.


----------



## MassimoRE (28 Giugno 2019)

Io non festeggio di certo, la cosa sicura però è che senza questo accordo la situazione sarebbe diventata ancora peggiore.


----------



## Baba (28 Giugno 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Leggo di gente che esulta quando questa è una macchia che rimarrà per sempre, dopo aver toccato il fondo continuiamo a scavare. Il nostro appeal per attirare calciatori di livello aumenterà di sicuro..



Sono gli stessi che accusano il turco di avere una mentalità perdente perché sceglie lo Schalke invece che noi. Roba da matti


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2019)

Finalmente. Io sono contento.

Ringraziamo Galliani e Silvio, Fassone e Mirabelli e il grandissimo Leonardo.

Ora sotto col mercato.


----------



## Black (28 Giugno 2019)

Paolino ha scritto:


> Si però non si poteva già l'anno scorso lasciarla perdere sta EL. Abbiamo fatto una figura di ***** ai gironi ed ora accettiamo di essere fuori. Degrado assoluto



non penso che sarebbe cambiato molto, anzi. Il passivo nel triennio ce l'avevi lo stesso. In questo caso (sempre SE è vero che abbiamo raggiunto l'accordo), ci hai "guadagnato" che non devi più preoccuparti dei debiti pregressi


----------



## Kdkobain (28 Giugno 2019)

Per sapere del posticipo del break even bisognerà aspettare la decisione della camera giudicante, che dovrà innanzitutto accettare l’accordo e quindi delineare i nuovi termini !


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Mah, felice non sono perché avevamo guadagnato la El sul campo quindi non stappo la champagne. Dobbiamo essere pragmatici perché in un compromesso ognuno deve sacrificare qualcosa e così è stato. A quanti si strappano le vesti per una decisione che aspettavamo già da un mese consiglio caldamente un'abbonamento per tutto all'anno alle partite del Torino in EL così potranno rifarsi gli occhi. Poi a quanti parlano di macchia nera vorrei solo dire che questa sentenza ha a che fare con bilanci. Non è una retrocessione in B per avere taroccato campionati come fossero partite ai campetti con gli amici. Quelle sono macchie nere. Se avete bisogno di indignarvi per qualsiasi cosa formate un club tipo gli indignados e discutete tra voi. Nel mondo reale le cose vanno così.


----------



## Andris (28 Giugno 2019)

la montagna ha partorito il topolino
da questa pagina vergognosa quanto i fari di Milan-Marsiglia vediamo di tirare fuori qualcosa di decente.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...




La potenza di Elliott, dei legali belva e di Gazidis.


----------



## Baba (28 Giugno 2019)

Quando non si festeggia più per i risultati sportivi si inizia a festeggiare per l’esclusione dall’europa league.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare cone la squalifica sia conseguentevalla violazione dei bilanci:
> 
> 2014/2015 Berlusconi
> 2015/2016 Berlusconi
> ...



La cosa assurda è che la stragrande maggioranza ancora non l'ha capita questa cosa... O forse fa finta di non capirla. Per la stagione che viene, se la Uefa non ci consente un accordo a noi favorevole, dobbiamo ripianare i debiti accumulati da Lì e dalla prima di Elliot... Altrimenti pure l'anno prossimo siamo punto e a capo.

Berlusconi e Galliani andrebbero lapidati in piazza per come ci hanno mollato. Elliot ha preso una fregatura colossale... Al momento siamo invendibili... Chiunque arrivi deve ripianare bilanci disastrosi da chi è venuto prima di lui azzerando i valori tecnici (pochi) della rosa. Chi è così folle?


----------



## andrec21 (28 Giugno 2019)

Voglio morire, 3 giorni di notizie indegne.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2019)

E' una notizia sensazionale, quello che si auguravano un po' tutti. Ottimo


----------



## sacchino (28 Giugno 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Leggere certi commenti euforici e di esultanza per questa squalifica è davvero triste.
> 
> Quale altra squadra con un blasone simile a quello del Milan è mai stata esclusa dalle coppe europee? A memoria, nessuna.
> A meno che non vogliamo paragonarci a società del calibro di Malaga, Galatasaray, Rubin Kazan o Dnipro...
> ...



Si vabbè, siamo stati fuori anche per cose peggiori....le luci di Marsiglia....


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2019)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che la stragrande maggioranza ancora non l'ha capita questa cosa... O forse fa finta di non capirla. Per la stagione che viene, se la Uefa non ci consente un accordo a noi favorevole, dobbiamo ripianare i debiti accumulati da Lì e dalla prima di Elliot... Altrimenti pure l'anno prossimo siamo punto e a capo.


La questione che è il TAS ha dato un assenso (consent award) all'accordo tra milan e uefa, accordo peraltro raggiunto tra lunedì e martedì, quindi si presume che il Milan abbia dato l'EL per un ritorno positivo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Giugno 2019)

Pagina infamante della storia del Milan. Abbiamo toccato il fondo. Ora ripartire


----------



## Heaven (28 Giugno 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Pagina infamante della storia del Milan. Abbiamo toccato il fondo. Ora ripartire



Ho perso il conto delle stagioni che si sono concluse con questa frase


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...


Che giochiamo a fare. Che senso ha partecipare a competizioni nazionali se tanto il club accetta sommessamente l'esclusione dall'Europa. Una roba ridicola. Idiott imbarazzante.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Giugno 2019)

mah....sinceramente non capisco ne la felicita'dell'esclusione ne l'abbattimento per la stessa.....abbiamo chiesto noi alla uefa l'esclusione per ricevere qualcosa in cambio....si vede che quello che riceveremo , per la nostra societa' e' piu' importante.

Non credo che Gazidis e soci siano dei completi sprovveduti , ma che operino per il bene del Milan e solo il tempo ci dara' le risposte


----------



## GP7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Leggere certi commenti euforici e di esultanza per questa squalifica è davvero triste.
> 
> Quale altra squadra con un blasone simile a quello del Milan è mai stata esclusa dalle coppe europee? A memoria, nessuna.
> A meno che non vogliamo paragonarci a società del calibro di Malaga, Galatasaray, Rubin Kazan o Dnipro...
> ...



Si ma quale altra grande squadra europea ha infranto cosi palesemente e senza pudore le regole?


----------



## FedeMilan (28 Giugno 2019)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Leggo di gente che esulta quando questa è una macchia che rimarrà per sempre, dopo aver toccato il fondo continuiamo a scavare. Il nostro appeal per attirare calciatori di livello aumenterà di sicuro..



Condivido in pieno. Solo che io la vedo in tutt'altra ottica.. Il Milan in tutta qs storia ha subito dei danni non solo sportivi (anche se per me è la principale causa) , ma anche morali, d'immagine ed economici! ELIOTT dovrebbe chiedere i danni invece che subire passivamente!!! Con qs storia non riusciamo neanche a vendere decentemente il ns patrimonio dei giocatori perché gli altri club, sapendo che dobbiamo rientrare, il prezzo lo fanno loro e non il mercato!!! Anche in qs siamo penalizzati! Vergogna Uefa!!


----------



## Baba (28 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si parla di accordo, quindi pare logico ci sia un riscontro positivo per il Milan, in cambio della mancata partecipazione all'EL.



Accordo vuol dire che il Milan ha accettato il verdetto senza lamentarsi. Accordo non vuol dire che ci sia un riscontro positivo.


----------



## Zagor (28 Giugno 2019)

Scusate: ma qual'è la vostra soluzione?? Chiaramente non fa piacere a nessuno essere esclusi da una competizione che abbiamo guadagnato sul campo, ma era pressoché inevitabile. Sarebbe stato peggio se magari l'anno prossimo arrivassimo quarti e ci escludessero dalla Champion. Prima o poi doveva accadere, la UEFA checché se ne dica e pensi è libera di escludere dalle sua competizioni chi non rispetta le regole. Inutile pensare al PSG o ad altri, è come quando la polizia ti fa il verbale e tu gli dici che anche gli altri girano senza cintura: in quel momento hanno fermato te. Quando toccherà agli altri sarà lo stesso trattamento. Dobbiamo cercare di capire che come detto prima era inevitabile. Cmq, se il Milan ha accettato senza protestare è ovvio che ci deve essere un ritorno, e come da più parti spifferato sarà proprio il rinvio di un altro anno di break even. Ciò ci consentirà di partire da zero e sperare di centrare la prossima stagione, che sarà quella fondamentale per in nostro rilancio. Non mi fa piacere e non sono tra quelli che pensa che l'Europa league sia uno spreco di tempo e di energie, ma tant'è, non possiamo farci nulla e come ripeto:meglio l'esclusione adesso che tra un anno in caso di Champions.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Giugno 2019)

se hanno stretto un accordo è cosa buona e giusta


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2019)

Notizia umiliante


----------



## Jazzy R&B (28 Giugno 2019)

Comunque per come la vedo io l'anno di esclusione è una cosa grave più per l'immagine che per altro, tanto non avevano certo possibilità di vittoria finale e i soldi che porta l'Europa League sono pochi; piuttosto è un danno per il ranking, la volta che giocheremo*in Champions di questo passo saremo*in 135esima fascia. Ma il*nostro vero grave problema è l'obbligo di brek-even entro il 2021, se non ce l'hanno prorogato siamo*nella càcca più nera.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2019)

FedeMilan ha scritto:


> Condivido in pieno. Solo che io la vedo in tutt'altra ottica.. Il Milan in tutta qs storia ha subito dei danni non solo sportivi (anche se per me è la principale causa) , ma anche morali, d'immagine ed economici! ELIOTT dovrebbe chiedere i danni invece che subire passivamente!!! Con qs storia non riusciamo neanche a vendere decentemente il ns patrimonio dei giocatori perché gli altri club, sapendo che dobbiamo rientrare, il prezzo lo fanno loro e non il mercato!!! Anche in qs siamo penalizzati! Vergogna Uefa!!



Chiedere i danni per cosa? Il Milan è nel torto, ha violato nettamente le norme del FPF. Le regole vanno rispettate, altrimenti poi devi subire le conseguenze.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La potenza di Elliott, dei legali belva e di Gazidis.




Non hai e non abbiamo la piú pallida idea dello scenario alternativo.
A guardare il regolamento la Uefa avrebbe potuto squalificarci, senza che noi potessimo fare per sistemare i conti, anche per tutte le stagioni a venire. Non é detto che nessun avvocato avrebbe ottenuto un risultato diverso.

Quello che (probabilmente) si é ottenuto, a fronte di una mancata opposizione, é la possibilitá, se si fanno i compiti, di essere riammessi a partecipare alle coppe a partire dall’anno prossimo, cosa affatto scontata.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Io non vi capisco. È come festeggiare la bocciatura a scuola del proprio figlio perché Eehh così almeno rifà le cose con calma e sarà più preparato. Con questa mentalità non si va da nessuna parte. Può anche essere che in futuro ci porti dei benefici ma l’esclusione dall’europa league deve essere motivo di grande VERGOGNA.



non è vero. Se le condizioni sono quelle auspicate si tratterebbe di un accordo vantaggioso. Non dovesse essere cosi avresti ragione tu


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Accordo vuol dire che il Milan ha accettato il verdetto senza lamentarsi. Accordo non vuol dire che ci sia un riscontro positivo.



Il Tas ha dato l'assenso all'accordo tra Milan e UEFA. Non ha emesso una sentenza di proprio punto, ma il consenso ad un accordo tra due controparti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Giugno 2019)

La gente che si straccia le vesti per una squalifica dall'EL mi fa sorridere. Il Milan ha fatto figure ben più barbine nella sua storia, vedi la partita col marsiglia e annessa squalifica dalle coppe per l'anno dopo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Accordo vuol dire che il Milan ha accettato il verdetto senza lamentarsi. Accordo non vuol dire che ci sia un riscontro positivo.




Quindi la tua teoria é che Elliot e Gazidis siano fondamentalmente masochisti e con questa punizione abbiano raggiunto il loro scopo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2019)

Pure in radio sportiva parlano di accordo Milan-UEFA


----------



## Roger84 (28 Giugno 2019)

Io non faccio salti di gioia, ma se con questa decisione non avremo più problemi per i 4anni precedenti di gestioni pseudo scellerate e avremo 1anno in più di tempo per il pareggio di bilancio, è sicuramente una notizia positiva! Oltre al fatto che avremo solo una competizione ecc ecc ecc!


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La gente che si straccia le vesti per una squalifica dall'EL mi fa sorridere. Il Milan ha fatto figure ben più barbine nella sua storia, vedi la finale col marsiglia e annessa squalifica dalle coppe per l'anno dopo.



Non la finale, erano i quarti. E se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta quando giocammo la finale con il Marsiglia perdendoci, loro avevano accomodato il campionato con il Valenciennes per poter giocare la finale nel modo migliore. Non mi risulta che lì la coppa ci sia stata restituita o forse,com'è giusto che fosse, si fosse revocato il titolo. Ma noi siamo signori a prescindere da quello che alcuni sedicenti tifosi possano pensare.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Era ampiamente previsto. 
Non dico che sono contento, ma neanche dispiaciuto più di tanto.
Danno d'immagine più che altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Pure in radio sportiva parlano di accordo Milan-UEFA



C'è scritto nel comunicato peraltro.


----------



## Zagor (28 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Accordo vuol dire che il Milan ha accettato il verdetto senza lamentarsi. Accordo non vuol dire che ci sia un riscontro positivo.



Scusami: ma allora non sarebbe stato più logico continuare a fare ricorsi, come l'anno scorso che alla fine l'abbiamo pure spuntata? Sicuramente se non è previsto alcun ricorso, c'è certamente un accordo. Mi sento più tranquillo con Maldini e Boban che con Galliani e Berlusconi!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> C'è scritto nel comunicato peraltro.



Si ma sembra difficile da capire ahah


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Baba (28 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quindi la tua teoria é che Elliot e Gazidis siano fondamentalmente masochisti e con questa punizione abbiano raggiunto il loro scopo.



Ci hanno provato. Hanno fallito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Giugno 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ho perso il conto delle stagioni che si sono concluse con questa frase



Oggi è diverso. Al fallimento sportivo delle ultime stagioni si è aggiunto anche il fallimento societario appurato con questa sentenza. Il vero punto basso lo abbiamo toccato oggi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...



Tifosi che esultano per una cosa del genere... non so, non ci capisco più nulla. Il mondo capovolto, alla rovescia.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ci hanno provato. Hanno fallito.



No. Nel caso non ci fosse stato accordo, il TAS non avrebbe emesso nessuna "sentenza di assenso" (sottolineo ASSENSO) e il Milan parteciperebbe all'EL. E' un procedimento logico.


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante.
> 
> ...


Praticamente è una capitolazione totale.

Se ti fai buttare fuori per la ****** del FPF è chiaro che invece di spendere e cercare di scardinarla come dovresti fare punterai a rispettare 'sta minchiata anche per i prossimi anni. E per rispettarla farai il progetto barboni.

RIP AC Milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Wildbone (28 Giugno 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Praticamente è una capitolazione totale.
> 
> Se ti fai buttare fuori per la ****** del FPF è chiaro che invece di spendere e cercare di scardinarla come dovresti fare punterai a rispettare 'sta minchiata anche per i prossimi anni. E per rispettarla farai il progetto barboni.
> 
> RIP AC Milan.



Guarda che è proprio perché non l'abbiamo rispettata, la minchiata, che ora ci troviamo messi così, eh.
Non intervenire sui costi, dopo x stagioni con rosso da decine e decine di milioni, è stata la più grande dimostrazione d'incompetenza da parte di ben 2 gestioni (Berlusconi e Li).


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tifosi che esultano per una cosa del genere... non so, non ci capisco più nulla. Il mondo capovolto, alla rovescia.



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Che giochiamo a fare. Che senso ha partecipare a competizioni nazionali se tanto il club accetta sommessamente l'esclusione dall'Europa. Una roba ridicola. Idiott imbarazzante.



Questa non puó passare!

Che senso ha partecipare alle competizioni nazionale SENZA una sentenza cosí che ci permetta, nel caso ci qualificassimo in futuro, dimpartecipare.

Senza questo “accordo” anche se ci fossimo qualificati nei prossimi 2, 3 anni saremmo stati esclusi per violazione continua del fpf!

Lo si vuole capire o no che abbiamo continuamente violato le regole e che siamo statimper questo squalificati e lo saremmo stati in futuro se non facciamo un accordo e ci mettiamo in regola?


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Guarda che è proprio perché non l'abbiamo rispettata, la minchiata, che ora ci troviamo messi così, eh.
> Non intervenire sui costi, dopo x stagioni con rosso da decine e decine di milioni, è stata la più grande dimostrazione d'incompetenza da parte di ben 2 gestioni (Berlusconi e Li).


L'incompetenza passata è qualcosa che non possiamo cambiare. L'unica cosa che possiamo cambiare è il futuro.

Se pensate che facendo i pareggi di bilancio quando fatturi tra 1/2 e 1/4 dei top club europei si possa ricostruire un club competitivo, beh, auguri.

La verità è che col progetto barboni non riusciremo neanche ad arrivare al livello di un Porto qualunque, sempre ammesso di tornarci in Europa. Che qua è facile fallire l'obiettivo pure il prossimo anno in campionato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No. Nel caso non ci fosse stato accordo, il TAS non avrebbe emesso nessuna "sentenza di assenso" (sottolineo ASSENSO) e il Milan parteciperebbe all'EL. E' un procedimento logico.



A quanto pare è difficilissimo da capire


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Praticamente è una capitolazione totale.
> 
> Se ti fai buttare fuori per la ****** del FPF è chiaro che invece di spendere e cercare di scardinarla come dovresti fare punterai a rispettare 'sta minchiata anche per i prossimi anni. E per rispettarla farai il progetto barboni.
> 
> RIP AC Milan.



Ma é colpa di chi non capisce che bisogna rispettarlo che siamo messi cosí!

La cosa che mi fa andare su tutte le furie é che chi si incavola per la sentenza é chi sostiene le posizioni che ci hanno portato a questa sentenza!

Macché scardinare! Le regole si rispettano!


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Giugno 2019)

Gazzò, ma un'intervista in cui ci spieghi in cosa diamine consiste sto accordo?


----------



## Solo (28 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma é colpa di chi non capisce che bisogna rispettarlo che siamo messi cosí!
> 
> La cosa che mi fa andare su tutte le furie é che chi si incavola per la sentenza é chi sostiene le posizioni che ci hanno portato a questa sentenza!
> 
> Macché scardinare! Le regole si rispettano!


Ma sì, infatti adesso le rispettaremo. È evidente, altrimenti non capitolavano.

Vediamo adesso dove arriveremo rispettando le regole...

Occhio che scavare è facile però.


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2019)

E i tifosi fanno i caroselli manco avessimo vinto la CL...
Siamo alla follia TOTALE. 

Dal "Elliott piega i stati, facciamo scomparire il FPF e pure L'UEFA se non ci lasciano fare quel che vogliamo" a "scusateci, ora ci adeguiamo e vi ringraziamo pure per averci fatto fuori solo un anno"


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> E i tifosi fanno i caroselli manco avessimo vinto la CL...
> Siamo alla follia TOTALE.
> 
> Dal "Elliott piega i stati, facciamo scomparire il FPF e pure L'UEFA se non ci lasciano fare quel che vogliamo" a "scusateci, ora ci adeguiamo e vi ringraziamo pure per averci fatto fuori solo un anno"



I nuovi "tifosi" milanisti...

Calcolatrice e vari codici della giustizia sportiva in mano.

Che sia maledetto il cyborg.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Giugno 2019)

dove si stappa?


----------



## Goro (28 Giugno 2019)

Danno d'immagine adesso... come se tutta Europa già non ci vedesse come "fuorilegge" e in Italia non avessimo Roma, Napoli, Torino, Lazio che continuano ad abbaiarci dietro continuamente. Penso ad oggi siamo malvisti da chiunque...


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare cone la squalifica sia conseguentevalla violazione dei bilanci:
> 
> 2014/2015 Berlusconi
> 2015/2016 Berlusconi
> ...



quindi abbiamo DEFINITIVAMENTE chiuso con il passato?
la stagione appena finita,è da prendere in cinsiderazione?


----------



## Butcher (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> I nuovi "tifosi" milanisti...
> 
> Calcolatrice e vari codici della giustizia sportiva in mano.
> 
> Che sia maledetto il cyborg.



Secondo me il Milan vero è finito. E non tornerà.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.
> 
> ...



Il calcio ha perso, vince la finanza.
E lo dice uno che quella specie di coppa la schifa e la segue pochissimo .
Detto questo, spero che sappiano quel che facciano.
Vediamo che ne sarà del city.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Giugno 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Gazzò, ma un'intervista in cui ci spieghi in cosa diamine consiste sto accordo?



Io le do la mia assicurazione e lei in cambio mi da la sua assicurazione. -Jonny Stecchino-


----------



## fabri47 (28 Giugno 2019)

Tanto avremmo fatto un'altra figuraccia. Meglio così.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Giugno 2019)

E' qui la festa?


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questa non puó passare!
> 
> Che senso ha partecipare alle competizioni nazionale SENZA una sentenza cosí che ci permetta, nel caso ci qualificassimo in futuro, dimpartecipare.
> 
> ...



Lascia perdere Zosimo. Questo accordo è l'ennesimo pretesto per attaccare la proprietà da parte dei soliti noti piangina. Lo vediamo per ogni news di mercato e ci mancherebbe altro che non sarebbero accorsi a frotte per questa notizia. Poco importa che le competizioni Uefa siano per l'appunto organizzate dall'Uefa che ha, giusto o sbagliato che sia, delle regole per la partecipazione. Dovevamo fare a tutti costi la guerra per farci estromettere dalla Champions in futuro a vita così che si sarebbe salvato "l'onore". E poco importa che gli stessi lamentosi si siano sempre lagnati della EL definendola una competizione ridicola. Diventa un punto di principio solo perchè si può andare contro IDIOTTHHH.
Mah, speriamo che dopo questa sentenza, a qualcuno di costoro passi la voglia di "tifare" Milan. Meglio pochi ma buoni.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Giugno 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Milan vero è finito. E non tornerà.



Il Milan top è finito nel 2012, le probabilità che torni al livello dei vari Real, Barça, City, Liverpool ecc. sono minime partendo da un gap del genere, senza possibilità di investire. Il meglio che possiamo sperare è tornare stabilmente tra le prime 4 italiane e non fare troppe figure barbine in CL (se ci permetteranno di giocarla). 
Detto questo, notizia prevista da tempo. Speriamo almeno che ci concedano un anno in più per il break-even, altrimenti siamo proprio alla frutta. Le coppie di fatto Nano-Galliani e Fax-Max andrebbero denunciate e lapidate per tutti i danni che hanno combinato, sono riusciti a distruggere una società top mondo in un modo unico nella storia del calcio. Complimenti, brutte *****.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (28 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Giugno 2019)

Meglio così, macchia o non macchia a me non frega nulla, la Juventus è andata in serie B per illecito sportivo e poi ha fatto 2 finali di Champions e vince scudetti a raffica, purtroppo non siamo nuovi a queste cose visto che siamo già stati puniti come la Serie B per calcioscommesse o l'evento di Marsiglia ma abbiamo continuato a vincere e i giocatori stranieri di certo manco sanno che siamo andati in B per calcioscommesse o che siamo stati squalificati perchè Galliani ha fatto ritirare la squadra dal campo dopo i fari di Marsiglia.


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.
> 
> ...



Spero che questo sia solo un comunicato e non il dispositivo della sentenza...qui c'è scritto solo che siamo squaficati x aver violato le regole fino al 2018. Quindi il bilancio 2019 non sarebbe sanato. Ma penso sia impossibile


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.
> 
> ...



Il FFP non esiste supermultimegacit.

Spendiamo, dobbiamo investire per tornare grandi, Idiotttt tirchiahahahha supermegamultiultracit. 

Bello schifo, ora manco a calcio possiamo più giocare.


----------



## Marcex7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Io non vi capisco. È come festeggiare la bocciatura a scuola del proprio figlio perché Eehh così almeno rifà le cose con calma e sarà più preparato. Con questa mentalità non si va da nessuna parte. Può anche essere che in futuro ci porti dei benefici ma l’esclusione dall’europa league deve essere motivo di grande VERGOGNA.



Cosa intendi per mentalità?Non te ne fai di niente della mentalità se non ci sono soldi.
Compriamo kroos,De ligt e Mbappè e poi vendi come cambia la mentalitá.
Siamo una nobile decaduta.Va accettato.
Ora mezza europa ci urina in testa e fine.Speriamo che tra cinque anni di avere la nostra vendetta


----------



## Zlatan87 (28 Giugno 2019)

Boh, io non riesco ad esultare ad una notizia del genere... non ce la faccio. Anche solo per rispetto dei tifosi paganti che hanno pianto/gioito la stagione scorsa sperando in un posto in CL, e che comunque avrebbero tifato la squadra la stagione successiva in Uefa.
Puniti senza remore dalla Uefa (con la quale c'è il grande "Accordo"), sperculati sul mercato e dalla Lega... che tristezza....
Io accetto la decisione... ma adesso che il Gazosa metta a posto il bilancio e che si rinforzi la squadra eh (ovviamente in maniera sostenibile, c'è gente pagata per farlo).... altrimenti in due anni il Muilan avrà meno abbonati della Sampdoria...
Elliot, o adesso o mai più... e se non vuoi investire... levati dalle p...e grazie...


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2019)

Diciamoci la verità ragazzi: c'è bisogno che nei prossimi giorni i vertici societari facciano una conferenza stampa e ci spieghino qual'è la reale situazione. Io non ci capisco niente, parlano di accordo Uefa Milan, ma è tutt'altro che certo abbiano allungato di un anno il tempo per mettersi a posto. E anche lo facessero, serve capire cosa possiamo o non possiamo fare sul mercato.
E' imbarazzante solo pensare che un qualunque cesso di una qualunque squadra che non ha mai vinta una champions in vita sua, ci proponga anche solo proponga, di prendersi Donnarumma per un cesso qualunque di portiere e solo 20 milioni. 
Poi leggo che VANqualcosa primavera dell'inter viene venduto per 14 milioni, e Rodriguez che non è MArcelo ma Neanche Pistone, viene valutato 15 milioni. Se tutto questo accade, vuol dire che non va bene nulla che non esiste una società. La società deve parlare e spiegare cosa vogliono fare dopo questa notizia.


----------



## Kdkobain (28 Giugno 2019)

Aspettiamo e vediamo se il breakeven sarà posticipato dalla decisione della camera,questa comunicazione è stata affrettata solo per permettere alle squadre interessate di prepararsi alle partite eliminatorie. Con calma inizia l’anno zero del Milan ...con 12 anni di ritardo ma pur sempre meglio di niente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Giugno 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Milan vero è finito. E non tornerà.



Di sicuro è morto il tifo. Esultare per una esclusione dall'Europa nella speranza di qualche tabella di bilancio per i prossimi 5 anni non ha più nulla a che fare con il tifo per una squadra di calcio che lotta e suda in campo.
E quando si spegne l'ambizione e la passione della gente per IL CALCIO GIOCATO, muore tutto.

Nasce qualcos'altro, che non mi interessa.


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Meglio così, macchia o non macchia a me non frega nulla, la Juventus è andata in serie B per illecito sportivo e poi ha fatto 2 finali di Champions e vince scudetti a raffica, purtroppo non siamo nuovi a queste cose visto che siamo già stati puniti come la Serie B per calcioscommesse o l'evento di Marsiglia ma abbiamo continuato a vincere e i giocatori stranieri di certo manco sanno che siamo andati in B per calcioscommesse o che siamo stati squalificati perchè Galliani ha fatto ritirare la squadra dal campo dopo i fari di Marsiglia.



Si ma non c'era il FPF. Non c'è speranza di tornare grandi se non sparisce questo maledetto FPF.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questa non puó passare!
> 
> Che senso ha partecipare alle competizioni nazionale SENZA una sentenza cosí che ci permetta, nel caso ci qualificassimo in futuro, dimpartecipare.
> 
> ...


E invece passa, perché è una presa per il sedere nei confronti dei tifosi. Cosa ti abboni a fare, cosa spendi soldi a fare se poi che il Milan si qualifichi o meno non conta nulla? Il Milan aveva guadagnato la qualificazione sul campo. I giocatori lottano per questo, per porsi degliobiettivi. Lo stesso fanno i tifosi, mentre la proprietà rovina tutto accettando una squalifica ridicola. Dove sta scritto che non ti squalificheranno ancora? Er me la Uefa vuole usare il Milan come capro espiatorio e io non ci sto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di sicuro è morto il tifo. E quando si spegne l'ambizione e la passione della gente per IL CALCIO, muore tutto.
> 
> Nasce qualcos'altro, che non mi interessa.


Concordo... accettare le squalifiche, gioire per non giocare l’Europa League. Il tifo non esiste più, per me chi ragiona così non so cosa sia... ma onestamente non mi rispecchio in quel tifo.


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Diciamoci la verità ragazzi: c'è bisogno che nei prossimi giorni i vertici societari facciano una conferenza stampa e ci spieghino qual'è la reale situazione. Io non ci capisco niente, parlano di accordo Uefa Milan, ma è tutt'altro che certo abbiano allungato di un anno il tempo per mettersi a posto. E anche lo facessero, serve capire cosa possiamo o non possiamo fare sul mercato.
> E' imbarazzante solo pensare che un qualunque cesso di una qualunque squadra che non ha mai vinta una champions in vita sua, ci proponga anche solo proponga, di prendersi Donnarumma per un cesso qualunque di portiere e solo 20 milioni.
> Poi leggo che VANqualcosa primavera dell'inter viene venduto per 14 milioni, e Rodriguez che non è MArcelo ma Neanche Pistone, viene valutato 15 milioni. Se tutto questo accade, vuol dire che non va bene nulla che non esiste una società. La società deve parlare e spiegare cosa vogliono fare dopo questa notizia.



L'accordo c'è di sicuro, perché il comunicato del Tas è anche x il triennio 15/18 che non era oggetto ne della precedente sentenza uefa ne del ricorso del Milan al Tas. Bisognerà vedere cosa c'è scritto nell'accordo, sempre che lo renderanno pubblico


----------



## Garrincha (28 Giugno 2019)

L'intervista di Maldini in cui diceva che il Milan ha toccato punti bassi nella sua storia serviva a preparare i tifosi e a indorare la pillola auspicando nuove altezze tutte da verificare


Inutile farsi il sangue amaro, sono anni che il Milan chiudeva in profondo rosso facendo mercati che se ne infischiavano del fpf, prima o poi la legge ti punisce.

Il Milan è stato come Corona che ha voluto vivere come i ricconi senza averne i mezzi, ha provato a scappare in Portogallo ma il GPS lo ha tradito e ora sconta la pena ma deve darsi una regolata ossia cominciare a vendere i suoi anche in super saldo o è un attimo ricevere un'altra condanna come Corona appunto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono felicissimo!
> Ci liberiamo della stupida EL inutile e al contempo chiudiamo finalmente i conti di tutto lo schifo tra il 2015 e il 2018.
> Notizia fondamentale e che ci darà una spinta fondamentale per ripartire a livello economico.
> 
> ...


Ma gioisci cosa... ma ci hanno buttato fuori dall’Europa League. 
Mi spiegate qual è il senso di sottoscrivere un abbonamento quest’anno se poi, qualora la UEFA ti dovesse squalificare un’altra volta, giocare il csmpionato non servirebbe a nulla?! Immagino poi le motivazioni che avranno ora i giocatori chepenseranno: “Chissefrega, tanto che ci impegnamo o meno, può essere che ci squalifichino”. Voglio proprio vedere che impegno metteranno.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Giugno 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Leggere certi commenti euforici e di esultanza per questa squalifica è davvero triste.
> 
> Quale altra squadra con un blasone simile a quello del Milan è mai stata esclusa dalle coppe europee? A memoria, nessuna.
> A meno che non vogliamo paragonarci a società del calibro di Malaga, Galatasaray, Rubin Kazan o Dnipro...
> ...



Beh...insomma cosa vuoi che sia una squalifica di un anno , nella nostra storia abbiamo passato momenti molto ma di molto peggiori e nell'arco di 40 anni ( io né ho 50) ti assicuro che si può passare dalla polvere all'altare in un attimo. 
FORZA MILAN SEMPRE


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Leggere certi commenti euforici e di esultanza per questa squalifica è davvero triste.
> 
> Quale altra squadra con un blasone simile a quello del Milan è mai stata esclusa dalle coppe europee? A memoria, nessuna.
> A meno che non vogliamo paragonarci a società del calibro di Malaga, Galatasaray, Rubin Kazan o Dnipro...
> ...



Esatto, vadano a chiedere lumi a quei due che raccontavano barzellette mentre distruggevano il club dall'interno


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma gioisci cosa... ma ci hanno buttato fuori dall’Europa League.
> Mi spiegate qual è il senso di sottoscrivere un abbonamento quest’anno se poi, qualora la UEFA ti dovesse squalificare un’altra volta, giocare il csmpionato non servirebbe a nulla?! Immagino poi le motivazioni che avranno ora i giocatori chepenseranno: “Chissefrega, tanto che ci impegnamo o meno, può essere che ci squalifichino”. Voglio proprio vedere che impegno metteranno.



Il discorso non è questo.
In qualche modo bisognava chiudere i conti con lo schifo del passato (e stiamo parlando del triennio 2015-2018, quindi Elliott non ha colpe), e questo era il modo più rapido e veloce.

Sempre a fare tragedie greche stiamo oh, ma chissenefrega di sta EL del menga.
Mille volte meglio un campionato con un solo obiettivo, il quarto posto, e una rosa non larghissima.

Viva sta esclusione!


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> I nuovi "tifosi" milanisti...
> 
> Calcolatrice e vari codici della giustizia sportiva in mano.
> 
> Che sia maledetto il cyborg.



Questi non si chiamano più nemmeno evoluti, ma megaevoluti 
Un giorno faranno visita alla sala trofei con la bandiera pareggio di bilancio 2020 e i cori per Gazidis... 
Tanto del calcio giocato non frega più nulla a nessuno... 
Apri 5 topic su possibili nuovi acquisti e l'unica cosa che si legge è "costa troppo", "e l'impatto sul bilancio", "l'ammortizazzione", "ingaggio troppo alto per noi"... Mai che ci fosse un discorso tecnico tattico dietro...
Meglio un scarsone che costa poco anche se tatticamente non c'entra nulla col nostro modulo che un giocatore tecnicamente e tatticamente utile ma che prende più di 2 mln...

Bah...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questi non si chiamano più nemmeno evoluti, ma megaevoluti
> Un giorno faranno visita alla sala trofei con la bandiera pareggio di bilancio 2020 e i cori per Gazidis...
> Tanto del calcio giocato non frega più nulla a nessuno...
> Apri 5 topic su possibili nuovi acquisti e l'unica cosa che si legge è "costa troppo", "e l'impatto sul bilancio", "l'ammortizazzione", "ingaggio troppo alto per noi"... Mai che ci fosse un discorso tecnico tattico dietro...
> ...



Manco una squalifica basta per farvi capire che regole sottoscritte vanno poi rispettate????


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma gioisci cosa... ma ci hanno buttato fuori dall’Europa League.
> Mi spiegate qual è il senso di sottoscrivere un abbonamento quest’anno se poi, qualora la UEFA ti dovesse squalificare un’altra volta, giocare il csmpionato non servirebbe a nulla?! Immagino poi le motivazioni che avranno ora i giocatori chepenseranno: “Chissefrega, tanto che ci impegnamo o meno, può essere che ci squalifichino”. Voglio proprio vedere che impegno metteranno.



Con tutto il rispetto per le opinioni di tutti, chi gioisce per una squalifica da una competizione sportiva, significa che ormai si è totalmente scollegato da cio' che è il calcio, uno SPORT.

Uno psicologo saprebbe spiegare i motivi per bene, evito perchè sembrerei stron... ma non voglio esserlo perchè non mi interessa, ma c'è da indagare a fondo su cosa ormai è diventato il calcio per molta gente. Non è positivo.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Manco una squalifica basta per farvi capire che regole sottoscritte vanno poi rispettate????



Imposte dalla UEFA, non sottoscritte. O ricordo male io? Non sto trollando, sono serio.


----------



## overlord (28 Giugno 2019)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Leggere certi commenti euforici e di esultanza per questa squalifica è davvero triste.
> 
> Quale altra squadra con un blasone simile a quello del Milan è mai stata esclusa dalle coppe europee? A memoria, nessuna.
> A meno che non vogliamo paragonarci a società del calibro di Malaga, Galatasaray, Rubin Kazan o Dnipro...
> ...



Berlusconi ti ha portato sul tetto del mondo e da li ti ha lasciato cadere. I danni erano fatti ora bisognava mettere le pezze più velocemente possibile per ripartire. A me pare la cosa più saggia che si potesse fare. 


Se hanno fatto un accordo significa che il milan ha ottenuto qualcosa in cambio di vantaggioso. Nessuno ti può dire esplicitamente cosa come e perché sono state barattate determinate cose perché teoricamente non sarebbe lecito.
Scrivo una cosa ovvia perché mi sembra che in qualche tifoso ci sia un po' di confusione nell'analizzare la cosa a caldo...


----------



## First93 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.
> 
> ...



Beh sì sapeva, non è una vittoria, diciamo però che è il male minore. Speriamo che d'ora in poi le cose vengano fatte come si deve.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Imposte dalla UEFA, non sottoscritte. O ricordo male io? Non sto trollando, sono serio.



Non ricordo se le società siano state consultate in modo approfondito, ma sottoscritte e accettate lo sono state sicuramente, perchè lo divengono nell' immediato istante in cui accetti di partecipare alle competizioni.

Senza contare il fatto, che a parte 4/5 individui sulla terra, nessuno ama gettare soldi a fondo perduto, c'è poco da fare, infatti a parte pochissime società nessuno ha fatto battaglie contro il FFP.

Quindi credo che nessuno si sia suicidato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ti ha portato sul tetto del mondo e da li ti ha lasciato cadere. I danni erano fatti ora bisognava mettere le pezze più velocemente possibile per ripartire. A me pare la cosa più saggia che si potesse fare.
> 
> 
> Se hanno fatto un accordo significa che il milan ha ottenuto qualcosa in cambio di vantaggioso. Nessuno ti può dire esplicitamente cosa come e perché sono state barattate determinate cose perché teoricamente non sarebbe lecito.
> Scrivo una cosa ovvia perché mi sembra che in qualche tifoso ci sia un po' di confusione nell'analizzare la cosa a caldo...


Onestamente credo sia dovuto, doveroso e necessario che esplicitino i termini degli accordi. Io voglio sapere se i miei soldi di Sky o dell’abbonamento ha senso spenderli o meno. Perché non è che il tifoso è solo una macchina caccia soldi, io devo sapere se l’anno prossimo ha senso giocare il campionato o no. Perché se non ci sono motivazioni almeno un tifoso si tiene i soldi in saccoccia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Finalmente. Io sono contento.
> 
> Ringraziamo Galliani e Silvio, Fassone e Mirabelli e il grandissimo Leonardo.
> 
> Ora sotto col mercato.



Leonardo. Tutta colpa sua.

Peccato che negli anni valutati neanche c era. Ma basta che parli a vanvera!


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Giugno 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Imposte dalla UEFA, non sottoscritte. O ricordo male io? Non sto trollando, sono serio.



Le regole son state imposte e mai nessuno le ha realmente apprezzate. Ma accettate o meno... andavano rispettate o quanto meno occorreva fare come altre società (juve, inter, i 2 Manchester, il psg) che un metodo per aggirare il ffp lo hanno trovato. Detto questo... l accordo sembra essere comunque accettabile. Accettabile perché definire buono un accordo che ci estromette da una coppa che ci siamo stra meritati sul campo tanto da esser quasi riusciti ad andare in Champions, sarebbe troppo. Ma da un punto di vista finanziario e burocratico l'accordo non fa schifo. Ci prendiamo la condannna nell'anno che vogliamo e ottenendo una esclusione da una coppa comunque inferiore rispetto alla champions e... ricominciamo. Ora però spero con tutto il cuore che la si finisca con tutti sti calcoli, con tutti sti problemi e si inizi a guardare avanti con serietà pronti a tornare dove il nostro Grandissimo Milan merita.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

overlord ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ti ha portato sul tetto del mondo e da li ti ha lasciato cadere. I danni erano fatti ora bisognava mettere le pezze più velocemente possibile per ripartire. A me pare la cosa più saggia che si potesse fare.
> 
> 
> Se hanno fatto un accordo significa che il milan ha ottenuto qualcosa in cambio di vantaggioso. Nessuno ti può dire esplicitamente cosa come e perché sono state barattate determinate cose perché teoricamente non sarebbe lecito.
> Scrivo una cosa ovvia perché mi sembra che in qualche tifoso ci sia un po' di confusione nell'analizzare la cosa a caldo...



Berlusconi ha fatto cio' che fanno molti imprenditori in là con gli anni che si sono fatti da zero, ne conosco davvero a bizzeffe: non ha voluto affidare la gestione del Milan a nessuno di giovane, ma ha vissuto sugli allori senza seguire il passo dei tempi. 

Era destino finisse male, altrimenti non passi in 15 anni da prima società al mondo in tutti i sensi, alla 30esima.


----------



## Aron (28 Giugno 2019)

A quanto è quotato Silvio che dichiara: _"Senza di me il Milan è stato squalificato dalle coppe. Neanche un fondo miliardario e dei dirigenti del calibro di Gazidis, Maldini e Boban sono riusciti a evitare questo disastro. Tornare al Milan? Non lo so, ma sono l'unico che può salvarlo."_


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Le regole son state imposte e mai nessuno le ha realmente apprezzate. Ma accettate o meno... andavano rispettate o quanto meno occorreva fare come altre società (juve, inter, i 2 Manchester, il psg) che un metodo per aggirare il ffp lo hanno trovato. Detto questo... l accordo sembra essere comunque accettabile. Accettabile perché definire buono un accordo che ci estromette da una coppa che ci siamo stra meritati sul campo tanto da esser quasi riusciti ad andare in Champions, sarebbe troppo. Ma da un punto di vista finanziario e burocratico l'accordo non fa schifo. Ci prendiamo la condannna nell'anno che vogliamo e ottenendo una esclusione da una coppa comunque inferiore rispetto alla champions e... ricominciamo. Ora però spero con tutto il cuore che la si finisca con tutti sti calcoli, con tutti sti problemi e si inizi a guardare avanti con serietà pronti a tornare dove il nostro Grandissimo Milan merita.



Non cambia nulla, ma nulla.

Dobbiamo comunque stare dentro certi parametri nei prossimi 3 anni, cosa che avremmo dovuto fare anche se non avessimo ricevuto la squalifica.

Davvero, non capisco cosa ci cambi a noi nel breve termine, se qualcuno me lo spiega...


----------



## kipstar (28 Giugno 2019)

non credo si debba esultare....in realtà sembra la soluzione "alla meno peggio".....però non è che ci sia tanto da girarci intorno.....bisogna essere BRAVI a prendere giocatori BRAVI a pochi soldi (ce ne sono ? si probabile) e andare in Champions il prima possibile....sperando di non essere squalificati di nuovo per chissà quale regola non rispettata.....

quello che posso dire è che secondo me il mercato ormai ha raggiunto dei prezzi di mercato così elevati anche per giocatori normali che questo giogo che si chiama fpf sta trasformando una squadra con 7 CL in bacheca in una squadra di mezza classifica che vive prendendo a poco e vendendo a molto.....come ce ne sono 2 o 3 in italia per esempio.....almeno non vedo altro destino.....

quando è stato introdotto il fpf i prezzi di mercato erano notevolmente più bassi......


----------



## FedeMilan (28 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chiedere i danni per cosa? Il Milan è nel torto, ha violato nettamente le norme del FPF. Le regole vanno rispettate, altrimenti poi devi subire le conseguenze.



E' chiaro che la mia era una provocazione!! Che la situazione dal punto di vista di bilancio societario sia seria è evidente e tutti lo riconoscono (Milan in Primis). Che sia stia facendo o si tenti di invertire la situazione è altrettanto evidente. E allora tu Uefa mi penalizzi in modo da esssere "cornuto" (per colpa di altre gestioni) e "mazziato"? Per me l'Uefa è come quella Banca che pur vantando dei crediti da un suo cliente, il quale con fatica cerca di uscire dalla propria crisi onorando magari con fatica le proprie pndenze, ma dimostrando di metterci tutto l'impegno possibile, e nonostante cio decide di penalizzarlo ancora di più e facendogli trovare terra bruciata attorno. L'Uegfa ci sta aiutando a tornare quella gloriosa società, o ci sta mettendo anche del suo con queste sentenze, per affossarci? Nessuno nega gli errori commessi e le regole (sbagliate) che ci sono e che vanno rispettate. Ma qui in due anni abbiamo cambiato tre Proprietà! Possibile che Eliott debba pagare anche per colpe di altri? 
Comunque sia sempre ed ovunque FORZA MILAN!!! (anche senza Europa League)


----------



## PM3 (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.
> 
> ...



Aspettiamo con ansia una comunicazione ufficiale da parte dell'AC. Milan.


----------



## GP7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato Silvio che dichiara: _"Senza di me il Milan è stato squalificato dalle coppe. Neanche un fondo miliardario e dei dirigenti del calibro di Gazidis, Maldini e Boban sono riusciti a evitare questo disastro. Tornare al Milan? Non lo so, ma sono l'unico che può salvarlo."_



Mancava giusto la tua chiave di lettura.
Effettivamente nel SUO piano diabolico questa è l'operazione che rivaluta il Milan verso quel famoso miliardo di euro.

Poi che Silvio sia andato di testa e possa dire frasi del genere, quello non lo escludo nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla, ma nulla.
> 
> Dobbiamo comunque stare dentro certi parametri nei prossimi 3 anni, cosa che avremmo dovuto fare anche se non avessimo ricevuto la squalifica.
> 
> Davvero, non capisco cosa ci cambi a noi nel breve termine, se qualcuno me lo spiega...



Che se per caso l anno prossimo arrivi in Champions la puoi giocare. Ecco cosa cambia.
Questa cosa della squalifica era INEVITABILE, prima o poi sarebbe successa. C è stato un accordo ed era l unica soluzione possibile.
Negare tutto ciò vuol dire vivere lontano dalla realtà.
L unica soluzione alternativa era portare la UEFA in giudizio con la giustizia ordinaria, ci sarebbe voluto tempo, soldi e pazienza e nel frattempo non avresti comunque giocato le coppe. Nel caso avessi vinto la causa con la UEFA saresti stato riammesso nella competizione organizzata dall ente al quale avevi fatto fare una figura di palta epocale di livello storico e ti sarebbe stato riservato un trattamento simile a quello ricevuto in questi due anni (ogni riferimento ad Arsenal e Olimpiakos è puramente casuale).


----------



## GP7 (28 Giugno 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo con ansia una comunicazione ufficiale da parte dell'AC. Milan.



Non credo ce ne saranno prima del pronunciamento della Camera giudicante della UEFA. 
E credo sia anche coerente con il quadro che si è delineato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Gazzò, ma un'intervista in cui ci spieghi in cosa diamine consiste sto accordo?



Per me questo a malapena sa usare una calcolatrice..

Oh poi c è anche gente che ci crede A sti pagliacci. Saranno i tifosi evoluti che credevano in galliani?


----------



## PM3 (28 Giugno 2019)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Non credo ce ne saranno prima del pronunciamento della Camera giudicante della UEFA.
> E credo sia anche coerente con il quadro che si è delineato.



Scusa la mia ignoranza in materia, ma dobbiamo aspettare la prossima primavera per avere un quadro generale?


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla, ma nulla.
> 
> Dobbiamo comunque stare dentro certi parametri nei prossimi 3 anni, cosa che avremmo dovuto fare anche se non avessimo ricevuto la squalifica.
> 
> Davvero, non capisco cosa ci cambi a noi nel breve termine, se qualcuno me lo spiega...



No però raga... leggete le cose prima di parlare... l'accordo è su tutti e 4 gli anni!! Non ci sarà nessun paletto particolare!! Dovremo rispettare le regole come tutti e fine! E non è poco! Se davvero dopo aver letto l'accordo non si è capito... Non so cosa dirvi ma... gli anni solo dal 2015 al 2018 perciò mi pare stra chiaro che con l accoedo si intendano risolti entrambi i procedimenti


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che se per caso l anno prossimo arrivi in Champions la puoi giocare. Ecco cosa cambia.
> Questa cosa della squalifica era INEVITABILE, prima o poi sarebbe successa. C è stato un accordo ed era l unica soluzione possibile.
> Negare tutto ciò vuol dire vivere lontano dalla realtà.
> L unica soluzione alternativa era portare la UEFA in giudizio con la giustizia ordinaria, ci sarebbe voluto tempo, soldi e pazienza e nel frattempo non avresti comunque giocato le coppe. Nel caso avessi vinto la causa con la UEFA saresti stato riammesso nella competizione organizzata dall ente al quale avevi fatto fare una figura di palta epocale di livello storico e ti sarebbe stato riservato un trattamento simile a quello ricevuto in questi due anni (ogni riferimento ad Arsenal e Olimpiakos è puramente casuale).



Il tuo intervento merita una standing ovation. Vaglielo a spiegare che purtroppo nel calcio come nella vita la componente politica è una parte ineludibile dell'esistenza. Le strade erano due: continuare con ricorsi su ricorsi e magari alla fine riuscire a vincere in un aula di tribunale ma scordarsi di vincere la Champions definitivamente e quello che è successo in questi due anni è sotto gli occhi di tutti al di là dei meriti o demeriti nostri oppure siglare un compromesso che ci dia la possibilità di rientrare nel più breve tempo possibile in un percorso virtuoso.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che se per caso l anno prossimo arrivi in Champions la puoi giocare. Ecco cosa cambia.
> Questa cosa della squalifica era INEVITABILE, prima o poi sarebbe successa. C è stato un accordo ed era l unica soluzione possibile.
> Negare tutto ciò vuol dire vivere lontano dalla realtà.
> L unica soluzione alternativa era portare la UEFA in giudizio con la giustizia ordinaria, ci sarebbe voluto tempo, soldi e pazienza e nel frattempo non avresti comunque giocato le coppe. Nel caso avessi vinto la causa con la UEFA saresti stato riammesso nella competizione organizzata dall ente al quale avevi fatto fare una figura di palta epocale di livello storico e ti sarebbe stato riservato un trattamento simile a quello ricevuto in questi due anni (ogni riferimento ad Arsenal e Olimpiakos è puramente casuale).



Ok, l' anno prossimo possiamo giocarla se ci arriviamo.

Ma nei prossimi 3 anni devi comunque fare 0 negativo di bilancio, stringi stringi cambia poco, o almeno non comprendo questo giubilo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Che se per caso l anno prossimo arrivi in Champions la puoi giocare. Ecco cosa cambia.
> Questa cosa della squalifica era INEVITABILE, prima o poi sarebbe successa. C è stato un accordo ed era l unica soluzione possibile.
> Negare tutto ciò vuol dire vivere lontano dalla realtà.
> L unica soluzione alternativa era portare la UEFA in giudizio con la giustizia ordinaria, ci sarebbe voluto tempo, soldi e pazienza e nel frattempo non avresti comunque giocato le coppe. Nel caso avessi vinto la causa con la UEFA saresti stato riammesso nella competizione organizzata dall ente al quale avevi fatto fare una figura di palta epocale di livello storico e ti sarebbe stato riservato un trattamento simile a quello ricevuto in questi due anni (ogni riferimento ad Arsenal e Olimpiakos è puramente casuale).


Dopo aver cannato l’implicazione logica “sapere di calcio==> puoi fare il DS”, ecco che ne canni un’altra. Dici che il Milan visto che è stato squalificato adesso, poi potrá giocare la Champions. Ma dove sta scritto e chi lo dice? No perché se mi dici dove lo hai letto, vado a leggerlo anche io. Sono supposizioni, non esiste prova. Può anche essere che il Milan non voglia far arrabbiare la UEFA. Da regolamento, verrai giudicato anche l’anno prossimo. E se non rispetteranno il regolamento, arriveranno le lettere dei Pallotta o Commisso di turno. Le regole dicono che il Milan dovrà essere giudicato anche l’anno prossimo e se sforerá ancora subirà nuove sanzioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di sicuro è morto il tifo. Esultare per una esclusione dall'Europa nella speranza di qualche tabella di bilancio per i prossimi 5 anni non ha più nulla a che fare con il tifo per una squadra di calcio che lotta e suda in campo.
> E quando si spegne l'ambizione e la passione della gente per IL CALCIO GIOCATO, muore tutto.
> 
> Nasce qualcos'altro, che non mi interessa.



Come se il bilancio Non si potesse taroccare in svariati modi.certa gente abbocca continuamente alle scuse per nn spendere. Loro sono tifosi evoluti


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> No però raga... leggete le cose prima di parlare... l'accordo è su tutti e 4 gli anni!! Non ci sarà nessun paletto particolare!! Dovremo rispettare le regole come tutti e fine! E non è poco! Se davvero dopo aver letto l'accordo non si è capito... Non so cosa dirvi ma... gli anni solo dal 2015 al 2018 perciò mi pare stra chiaro che con l accoedo si intendano risolti entrambi i procedimenti



Va beh, ci rinuncio.

Io a fare festa non manco mai, festeggiamo sta squalifica! I prossimi anni saranno sicuramente una gran fikata.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Come se il bilancio Non si potesse taroccare in svariati modi.certa gente abbocca continuamente alle scuse per nn spendere. Loro sono tifosi evoluti



Fosse cosi facile taroccare il bilancio (visto che i milioni di passivo, vanno ripianati comunque eh, quindi sarebbe una mossa a gratis) non capisco perchè non sia stato fatto.


----------



## sunburn (28 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non cambia nulla, ma nulla.
> 
> Dobbiamo comunque stare dentro certi parametri nei prossimi 3 anni, cosa che avremmo dovuto fare anche se non avessimo ricevuto la squalifica.
> 
> Davvero, non capisco cosa ci cambi a noi nel breve termine, se qualcuno me lo spiega...



Penso manchi un pezzo per capirlo. 
Sappiamo che le due sentenze sul periodo 15/16/17 sono state annullate e che si sono accorpate le decisioni sui periodi 15/16/17 e 16/17/18. 
Il pezzo mancante è: che si fa per il periodo 17/18/19? C'è o non c'è un qualche accordo anche su questo periodo? Nel primo caso è certo che saremo esclusi dalle competizioni europee anche per la stagione 2020/2021 e quindi non cambia assolutamente nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> L'accordo c'è di sicuro, perché il comunicato del Tas è anche x il triennio 15/18 che non era oggetto ne della precedente sentenza uefa ne del ricorso del Milan al Tas. Bisognerà vedere cosa c'è scritto nell'accordo, sempre che lo renderanno pubblico



A mio modesto parere i tuoi sono i messaggi più intelligenti. Tutti a commentare cose che nn si sanno...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Penso manchi un pezzo per capirlo.
> Sappiamo che le due sentenze sul periodo 15/16/17 sono state annullate e che si sono accorpate le decisioni sui periodi 15/16/17 e 16/17/18.
> Il pezzo mancante è: che si fa per il periodo 17/18/19? C'è o non c'è un qualche accordo anche su questo periodo? Nel primo caso è certo che saremo esclusi dalle competizioni europee anche per la stagione 2020/2021 e quindi non cambia assolutamente nulla.





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> A mio modesto parere i tuoi sono i messaggi più intelligenti. Tutti a commentare cose che nn si sanno...



Io sono sicuro che, andando avanti cosi, avremo i medesimi problemi nei prossimi anni.

Ad ogni anno verrà preso il triennio precedente, come per chiunque.

Spero proprio di avere torto marcio.


----------



## Victorss (28 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver cannato l’implicazione logica “sapere di calcio==> puoi fare il DS”, ecco che ne canni un’altra. Dici che il Milan visto che è stato squalificato adesso, poi potrá giocare la Champions. Ma dove sta scritto e chi lo dice? No perché se mi dici dove lo hai letto, vado a leggerlo anche io. Sono supposizioni, non esiste prova. Può anche essere che il Milan non voglia far arrabbiare la UEFA. Da regolamento, verrai giudicato anche l’anno prossimo. E se non rispetteranno il regolamento, arriveranno le lettere dei Pallotta o Commisso di turno. Le regole dicono che il Milan dovrà essere giudicato anche l’anno prossimo e se sforerá ancora subirà nuove sanzioni.



Cannato lo dici tu innanzitutto, dall' alto della tua sempre evidente arroganza. Per me continui ad essere un ds da divano e il fatto che "ne capisci di calcio" è ampiamente opinabile per te e per tutti quelli che si arrogano questa "competenza".
Quale sia l accordo non si sa ancora, ciò che è certo è che il Milan avrà qualcosa in cambio altrimenti non ci sarebbe stato un accordo.
La mia è una ipotesi tanto quanto le tue, allora smettila di piagnucolare e attendi notizie più precise prima di sparare a zero.
Scusa il tono un po' così, ma se ti rivolgi in quella maniera io mi adeguo. 
Fine della discussione, se vuoi ne parliamo in privato sennò insozziamo il topic con la nostra discussione personale.
Grazie, buona giornata e forza Milan.


----------



## Anguus (28 Giugno 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sono gli stessi che accusano il turco di avere una mentalità perdente perché sceglie lo Schalke invece che noi. Roba da matti



Il punto è che con queste figuracce mediatiche siamo lo zimbello a livello europeo di squadre e giocatori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fosse cosi facile taroccare il bilancio (visto che i milioni di passivo, vanno ripianati comunque eh, quindi sarebbe una mossa a gratis) non capisco perchè non sia stato fatto.



Perché nn voglio spendere!!!!! 

Ma cavolo è così difficile da capire???


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Ravelli del CorSera l’esclusione del Milan dalle coppe è stata condivisa con la UEFA e ratificata dal TAS.
> 
> Da capire se il periodo per il break even sia stato allungato. Dovrà decidere la camera giudicante. Possibile un settlement.
> 
> ...



Fa male, è inutile dire il contrario. Ma,se in qualche modo è un accordo che ci può aiutare a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel,inghiotto il boccone amaro e vado avanti.


----------



## sunburn (28 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono sicuro che, andando avanti cosi, avremo i medesimi problemi nei prossimi anni.
> 
> Ad ogni anno verrà preso il triennio precedente, come per chiunque.
> 
> Spero proprio di avere torto marcio.


Io penso che dovremo tirare la cinghia fino a quando il bilancio 2018 non uscirà dal periodo di monitoraggio. Spero che nel frattempo ci sia qualche accordo per avere un minimo di margine di manovra. Sarebbe l'unica cosa che potrebbe rendere un po' meno umiliante la decisione di oggi. È assolutamente indispensabile che la società parli a breve giro di posta, se no per quanto mi riguarda possono cantarsela e suonarsela da soli finché campo. Capisco la riservatezza, ma nel giorno in cui si scrive la pagina più nera della nostra storia recente(dai lampioni di Marsiglia) la società non può tacere. Se il Milan si è trasformato in un club che se ne frega dei tifosi, penso che anche i tifosi dovrebbero iniziare a fregarsene di questo "Milan". Ma confido nel fatto che Maldini e Boban queste cose le sappiano e agiscano di conseguenza.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Perché nn voglio spendere!!!!!
> 
> Ma cavolo è così difficile da capire???



Che differenza c'è, tra chiudere un bilancio a -90 , o a zero taroccato per chi mette i soldi???

Senza dimenticare, che vorresti spingere la società all' illegalità, molto itagliota, ma questo PRETENDERE mi urta da morire, ma come siete nella vita??????


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io penso che dovremo tirare la cinghia fino a quando il bilancio 2018 non uscirà dal periodo di monitoraggio. Spero che nel frattempo ci sia qualche accordo per avere un minimo di margine di manovra. Sarebbe l'unica cosa che potrebbe rendere un po' meno umiliante la decisione di oggi. È assolutamente indispensabile che la società parli a breve giro di posta, se no per quanto mi riguarda possono cantarsela e suonarsela da soli finché campo. Capisco la riservatezza, ma nel giorno in cui si scrive la pagina più nera della nostra storia recente(dai lampioni di Marsiglia) la società non può tacere. Se il Milan si è trasformato in un club che se ne frega dei tifosi, penso che anche i tifosi dovrebbero iniziare a fregarsene di questo "Milan". Ma confido nel fatto che Maldini e Boban queste cose le sappiano e agiscano di conseguenza.



L' Inter ne è uscita rompendo le palle un centesimo di quanto stiamo facendo noi, l' hanno rispettato e bon.

Vedremo, tanto possiamo farci poco.


----------

